# 19's w/ Air Bags



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

19" Centerline RPM (polished) w/ 215-35-19 BFG, Custom Air BAg Suspension, Injen CAI, Greddy Exhaust, Stillen Headers, PowerSlot Rotors, Custom Leather Interior, Nis-Knacks Projectors, G20 Chrome Grill, Custom Molded Front Bumper w/ Billet Inserts, (6) Auto Meter Gauges, Momo Shift Knob, Custom Painted Panels, & Decent Stereo


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Damn! That is Ca Lean. Nice work


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yes the Moroso winner!!! U guys have got to see this in person it looks even better....

SO overlooked I know you've got all new plans now....Hows it going??


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i thought u said you got rid of the 19's and got 17's or 18's?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm jealous! that is so sweet!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The rims are still around but the air bags are gone. I'm in the works for a serious speed upgrade. SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

how much did u pay for the airbags and how far could u lower/raise it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*.....................*

Pretty good job just not my taste or type of car i would use........

Mark


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The air bag system sells for around $3000.00.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

cars looking good man congrats on the win at moroso


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Did you cut the center piece out of the stock front bumper.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes I had it custom filled and cut the lower out for a billet grill


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Howd U get a billet grill--I thought those were only custom fit for specific cars and I know Nissans arent on the list.....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The grill is off an F-250 you have to custom cut and fit it in


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OH so U bought the billet grill for a F250 and then custom fit it for your bumper--thats nota bad idea but a little risky..

U prob. knew sum one that had it so U could see it in person-I love how the billet or bullet wuteva grills look --I wish they would just sell the sheets and let us cut to fit for our bumpers

I want this for my R33 front...

http://grillcraft.com/images/pic_applications_hon1112_.jpg

http://grillcraft.com/images/pic_applications_honda_civic_01.jpg


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Does grillecraft sell for specific applications? Can they sell a bunch at one time, and we can cut it or what?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah its all specific to certain models ---I emailed them but no answer yet....

Im hoping I can get a sheet of their mesh and I can just cut to make it fit or sumting


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Let me know when you do dogg!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

If you want the billet done call MADMODS @ 954-965-8070 ask for Bob. He can custom mold and fit anything!!!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Overlooked*

Can he send me one, or do I have to drive down to FLA to get it fitted?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The problem is that he needs the bumper to cut out the lower billet. I'll ask him tonight what he thinks.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I just found out GrillCraft does send a universal sheet that U can cut to fit...but its like $58 with shipping ...

I actually went to MADMODS when I was trying to do the G20 swap--their cool peeps but like I said U can just order the sheet and cut to fit yourself...

I couldnt afford it right now so IM gonna use the reg. mesh and see how it looks in Black but I know Ill just end up getting the GrillCraft


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Well I just found out GrillCraft does send a universal sheet that U can cut to fit...but its like $58 with shipping ...
> 
> I actually went to MADMODS when I was trying to do the G20 swap--their cool peeps but like I said U can just order the sheet and cut to fit yourself...
> 
> I couldnt afford it right now so IM gonna use the reg. mesh and see how it looks in Black but I know Ill just end up getting the GrillCraft *


Thanx for finding that out dogg, good lookin out for real!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

man you have a cool looking ride


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

lookin good.............


----------

